# 2012 brute snorkles and dual muzzy



## brute force 1

I just installed snorkles, dual muzzys, digi-tune and a vfj stage 3 spider mod on my 2012 brute. cant wait for the snow to go and hit the mud!!


----------



## bigbrute715

Wow, that beast looks good, can't wait for spring to arrive and hit the mud to


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman

That looks awesome, how you you like the sound of the super pros?


----------



## brute force 1

they sound awsome, they are quite a bit deeper sounding then the singles.


----------



## Waddaman

Nice, can't wait till I can get mine. Btw nice rims too metal on black is kinda my color scheme too lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Nice brute, curious though...how did you do the snorks? I know somebody with a 12' thats in need of snorks right now and he hasn't quite figured out how to do them.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Filthy I think on the 12 they are the same cept if you got the power steering model then it has a box and everything right under the shroud otherwise on the base or reg model your still good to go


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I think his brute does have EPS though... Saids EPS on a sticker on the front fender in the first picture.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah the one I'm referring to is also EPS as far as I know. I've heard that its a little different.


----------



## Polaris425

I don't see where it says EPS anywhere on his. I'm on my iPhone though so...


----------



## eagleeye76

EPS is under the front rack in pic 2 of 4


----------



## brute force 1

I do have EPS I think that all 2012s do. I bought the snorkel kit on line. Go to We do not allow links, especially that one. - admin


----------



## skid

Those muzzy's look sick.:rockn:


----------



## trigger

there is a red 2012 brute that isnt power steering all the other colors are power steering


----------



## bruteguy750

Nice brute. I have no powersteering don't mind it though.

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

I had the same risers on my snorkel kit but had to change them due to the shaking. I have a pic of my new risers in my images. Don't know how to post a picture on a reply.


----------



## Polaris425

bruteguy750 said:


> Nice brute. I have no powersteering don't mind it though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------
> 
> I had the same risers on my snorkel kit but had to change them due to the shaking. I have a pic of my new risers in my images. Don't know how to post a picture on a reply.


Same way you do in a new thread. Manage attachments below the reply box, or the







on the menu


----------



## slappy911

Hey bud not sure if you will ever see this. I now own your quad and love it. Bought it and still only had 840 kms on it. Just have a few questions on who did your work.


----------

